# Is my rat pregnant?



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my four rats last week and I have noticed my rat, Chutney, is a lot bigger than the other females.I decided to give her a feel, and indeed, her belly is quite stiff!Because they havent been with me for that young, I havent picked up any personality traits, so im not sure if shes doing anything differently... She just seems bigger than my other three?.??


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Are her nipples showing? And what kinda home did you get them from?
Are you sure they are all girls? If they got nipples they are girls, if not you got a impostor! 

Could you get a picture of chutney? to show her belly. Is there any aggressiveness in her, and is she building a nest? thats what my pregnant ratties did.


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be able to post a picture of her today once I get on my computer, but im not sure, my other rats still hate to be handled, so.I cant compare but I think.I can see her nipples, and shes very big in comparison.I did get my rats from possibly a snake feeder, and his other litters were.kept with male's, so theres a chance she was as well.... I have noticed that there has been some extreme nest building going on, and the cage is sometimes completely rearranged when I wake.up the next morning, and I have also noticed a fair few.fights going OM.between the rats? I'll get a picture when I get on my computer xx


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You should put chutney in another cage alone. No shelves so that she cant drag her babies up or anything.
It sure does sound like she might be preggers.
waiting for pics :3


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

These are the current pictures I have, you can kind of see her nipples in the first picture, and the second one she has definite bulges! I'm getting slightly nervous! I've seperated her into a large box, with lots to bedding and I have already supplied her with a boiled egg and wheatabix and pasta


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

First off your girl looks absolutely gorgeous! I love her colour!
and second, I think she is pregnant, thats exactly how Bella looked when she was carrying.


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

Nenn said:


> First off your girl looks absolutely gorgeous! I love her colour!
> and second, I think she is pregnant, thats exactly how Bella looked when she was carrying.


I just looked through other posts, to try and find some similar pictures, and she does look very pregnant. 
Is there any way to tell how far off delivery she is? As I won't be at home so I will have to ask my parents to look after her, and give her extra care!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Im not quite sure.
When bella was that big, she gave birth the next day.
So I would say 1-7 days maybe. Was she that big when you got her week ago? or has she just suddenly grown bigger?


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't really recall any sort of size difference between the others, but she has definitely gained weight, I only noticed last night though, but I have noticed she's been eating more food than the others...

Its probably been over the past few days I've noticed her eating more and gaining a bit of weight


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSBreedingFAQ2.html
http://www.fatratcentral.com/pages/reproduction/pregnancy.htm
http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php

Couple links so you can read up a bit of ratty pregnancy


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I just watched her, and saw some lumps moving around in her belly? Think its safe to say she's definitely pregnant??


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yes. That's pregnant alright..
Are you adopting out any babies after they're born?


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

PitterPatter said:


> Oh yes. That's pregnant alright..
> Are you adopting out any babies after they're born?


It depends, I will most likely get attached, as will my boyfriend, so it's going to be difficultm depending on the size of the litter, we will most likely give a few away. I just hope the delivery isn't soon as I'm not at home for a few days


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Saures said:


> It depends, I will most likely get attached, as will my boyfriend, so it's going to be difficultm depending on the size of the litter, we will most likely give a few away. I just hope the delivery isn't soon as I'm not at home for a few days


Hopefully you can be there. Is there anyone to look after her while you're gone? 
And if you adopt a few babies out, where are you located? Your ratty's colour is beautiful. <3


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

PitterPatter said:


> Hopefully you can be there. Is there anyone to look after her while you're gone?
> And if you adopt a few babies out, where are you located? Your ratty's colour is beautiful. <3


I live with my parents, so I'll have to inform them of the pregnancy when I leave so they can keep a close eye on her and give her the right food and constant water.
And I live in England. 
And thankyou!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Saures said:


> I live with my parents, so I'll have to inform them of the pregnancy when I leave so they can keep a close eye on her and give her the right food and constant water.
> And I live in England.
> And thankyou!


Aww'h darn. Too far. Lol.
I wish you a lot of luck, though. I hope everything goes well.
And I'm not sure if it works with rats or not but do some research and see if you can feed your Mama hard boiled egg. It helps laying females, it might help your girl produce super healthy milk.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, definitely pregnant, and ready to pop anytime if they are moving aswell 
I wish I lived in Finland, I would definitely take a little rattie, specially if its her colour 
Good luck with her, and remember to post LOTS AND LOTS! of baby pics


----------

